# LiveScope Perspective Mode



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

When Garmin released the perspective mode, my plan for it was to use it to find saugeye sitting in shallow muddy water. We had a good North East wind yesterday that combined with boat wakes formed a really nice mud line along the west shore of Alum Creek. I scanned a pretty good section of that mud line and never saw a fish. I’ve heard Saugeye like to hang out in that shallow muddy water. I was really just testing out the perspective mode to see if it’s useful. We had bluebird post cold front weather, so it’s entirely possible the fish were simply not there. I also checked out half a dozen humps where the tops were above the 15 ft thermocline and nothing there. I can see bottom features decently, but no fish and again, it’s possible they simply were not there. 

My question to the LiveScope users here is have you found perspective mode useful in locating bottom hugging fish in shallow water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

I haven't used perspective mode yet because I haven't had a chance to down load the update needed for it, But i do have a question for you. How deep of water were you able to see bottom in ? Ive seen reviews that said basically no use beyond 12 FOW. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I think the 12 ft number your hearing is probably accurate. I positioned the boat beside a small hump coming up to about 8 ft and it drew the hump with dark space around it including some black space between the boat which was in 16fow and the hump. I bet that could be overcome by tilting the transducer downward somehow. Further away from the boat I noticed it picked up both the bottom and the surface waves so beware it’s picking up both the bottom and surface once it’s far enough out for the surface to be included in the 20 degree cone. 

Another thing I noticed is Livescope in general gets overwhelmed by the thermocline putting too much emphasis on it. Once you get in shallow water above the cline it’s back to normal, but in deeper water than the thermocline it focuses on that instead of the fish. In forward view, you’d see a faint representation of a suspended crappie school 40 feet away 6-10 down over 20fow with the thermocline at 15-20, you could see that same school much more clearly by setting max depth at 14ft and taking the focus away from the thermocline. 

With regard to the thermocline, the Livescope does a very good job of showing the exact ‘thickness’ of the thermocline if that’s of any value. On Alum, it’s about 3-5 feet thick. I wouldn’t know what to do with that information, but it’s available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for reply and feedback . I’ll be interested to see that in action. I’ve found that down view is unlike anything I’ve ever imagined . Down loaded update tonight with the help of a very understanding lady . Not sure how much I’ll use the perspective mode in that The things I do usually aren’t that shallow , but I definitely wanted it with having gone this far with the investment . All in .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If anyone is interested I have a new in the box never opened Garmin perspective mount $75.00. I purchased two and only ended up only needing one.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I might be interested in that perspective mount. I made my own using a PVC tee and pin just to try it out. Kinda kludgy. I have the aftermarket adapter that removes the five degree ‘cant’ or tilt. Will this adapter take that away? Believe it or not, I use Livescope a lot trolling. Will this mount move around if I have my pole in the water up to 5 mph. Sounds ridiculous, but I turn it around and watch the lures off the boat rods for follows when trolling for Muskie. If I don’t lose the 90 degree orientation and you think it will hold at trolling speed, I’ll take it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never had mine at 5 mph but have been upper 2's with no movement. You do not lose forward or down view. You have 3 adjustments, down forward perspective. Look on line at a video of the mount and let me know


----------

